# فرصه كبري . الوسطاء يمتنعون



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل شويه حد من الاعضاء يقولي *
*مالك ياكوكو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​

*

*​ 
*ايه *​ 
*انا هاقولكوا في ايه *​ 

*من فتره روحت جرنال الوسيط *
*

*​ 

*وطلعت المكتب*​ 

*

*​ 
*انا:سالخير يابيه...كوكو عبد المسيح كوازاكي .عايز اعمل اعلان *
*الموظف:اتفضل استريح واملا الاستماره دي واكتب الكلام هنا في الحته دي اللي عايزه يظهر في الاعلان .*
*انا: ماشي *​ 
*وكتبت*​ 
*اعلان عن بيع قلب*
*جديد زيرو بشمع الفابريكا *
*ولا استيراد اليابان ولا امريكا*
*قلب عايز يعيش *
*يفرح لفرحك - يزعل لزعلك *
*تسيبه في اي مكان ترجع تلاقيه *
*مبيتشكلش *
*ولا يعرف خيانه ولا غش *
*مهما بعدت عنه *
*هايفضل ليك لوحدك عش *​ 
*المعاينه يوميا من 9 صباحا الي 5 مساء *
*تليفون:0123456789*​ 


*واديت الاستماره للموظف.*​ 
*بص في الورقه *
*وقالي : دا مش هايجيبلك حاجه خالص يااستاذ!!*
*ماتبيعه خرده ولا تقطيع ...ولا اقولك هاعمل معاك الصح ..هانزلك الاعلان ده في قسم التحف والانتيكات .اصله قديم ومحدش بيدور علي النوع ده .*
*قلتله : الله يكرمك يابيه...*
*ودفعت الرسوم في السكرتاريه وخدت بعضي وروحت *​ 



*ونزل الاعلان في الجرنال *
*وقلت *​ 
*

*​ 
*شويه وجالي تيليفون *​ 
*انا: الو*
*هي:مساء الخير ..حضرتك عامل اعلان عن قلب؟*
*انا:اه يافندم .ائمري*
*هي:هوا مواصفاته ايه ؟*
*انا: حضرتك المواصفات مكتوبه في الاعلان !*
*هي:يعني مفيش معاه عربيه مثلا او شقه تمليك؟*
*انا:لا للاسف يافندم .لوحده من غير مشتملات .*
*هي: طب معندكش حاجه بالمواصفات دي؟*
*انا:لا والله يافندم .دا اللي موجود بس.*
*هي: قفلت السكه في وشي!!!*​ 

*تاني يوم جالي بردو تيليفون*​ 
*انا:الو*
*هي:مش دا رقم 0123456789؟؟*
*انا: اه يافندم هو الرقم .*
*هي:طب القلب ده موجود فين؟*
*انا: مش فاهم حضرتك !! يعني ايه؟؟*
*هي :يعني موجود في اوروبا ..في امريكا ؟؟*
*انا:حضرتك يافندم ..دا موجود في مصر .*
*هي: طب معندكش حاجه وارد الخارج ؟؟*
*انا: للاسف مفيش غير دا ...ومحلي بس .*
*هي: محلي؟؟؟؟دول اكتر من الهم علي القلب*
*وبردو رزعت السكه في وشي.....*​ 


*تالت يوم *​ 
*ترررن تررررن*​ 
*انا: الو*
*هي:حضرتك صاحب اعلان القلب ؟*
*انا: ايوه *
*هي:طب ممكن اعمل معاك صفقه؟*
*انا:اتفضلي .*
*هي: ممكن ائجر القلب ده علشان كان عندي واحد*
*وضاع .فالو ممكن يعني ائجره لحد ما اجيب واحد من اللي نفسي فيه ؟؟*
*انا:للاسف يافندم ..انا عارضه تمليك مش ايجار.*
*هي: عفكره دا مش هايجبلك حاجه .ابقي تف عقبري لو حد عبرك*​ 
*ومش عايز اقول ....ما انتوا عارفين *
*برضوا اترزع السكه في وشي *​​​​


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشاركه محجوزه     فاهمييين !!!!!*
*لو التوبك عجبكوا    هاكمل .*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل يا ساكى كعادة طرحك للمواضيع مميزة 
بس عاوزة اقولك حاجة دلوقتى زى ما شوفت كدا الدنيا كلها بتدور على المصلحة فين 
يعنى مش عاوزين محبة بس لا عاوزني فلوس وعربية وحاجات كتير 
بس قلبك الطيب النقى ده 
هيلاقى اللى يشتريه ويحافظ عليه وميضيعهوش من ايده ابدا 
لانه بقى قليل اوى اللى زيه فى زمانا ده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*كمل يا باشا كمل*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2013)

انت مسسسخره-- موضوع لزيز اوى-- طب المره الجايه اول ماتتصل -- اقفل انت فى وشهم الاول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس على الاقل انهم صرحه--- يا وخده قلب القرد على ماله-- راح المال و بقى قلب القرد على حاله هههههههه

الرب هيبعت قلب جميل-- يستاهل القلب الجميل ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت عسل هههههههههه
كمل انا متابعة
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا متابعة جدا 
موضوع تحفة اوي كالعادة 
يلا يا ساكي كمل انا منتظرة 
اعرف الباقي 
بس مش تتأخر *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*

كمل يلا

عجبنى الموضوع دا

أسلوبك حلو حلو​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف كوازاكي بالنسيه لتقييمي مواضيعك معروف
لكن معلش انـــــــــــــــا مش متابع
بس ممكن انت تكمل احتمال يمكن اتابع ويمكن ....
ادينا مستنين 
رحمتك يارب​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف لن تجد مشترى لقلبك ابدا
الناس عايزه قلوب تعشق الكذب والغش


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كمل عايزين نعرف اخر ة القلب ده ايه 
اسلوبك جميل  كوزاكى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موبيلك ده ؟


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (10 سبتمبر 2013)

Well don ......!if the heart whit ,clean ,healthy....!  to have it  believe in Jesus Christ I m interested to have it .....!mine in change........!well don go a head


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2013)

اسلوبك حلو بطرح الموضوع والفكره 

متابعه 

​


----------



## *koki* (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل
كمل كمل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كل اللي قفلوا السكة في وشك دول
ميعرفوش قيمة قلبك
لانهم لو كانوا عرفوا كانوا قدروه كويس
معلش بكره يندمووا

ومتابعه الباقي بشغف
​


----------



## أَمَة (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بتول معها حق
للأسف بعض الناس مش تعرف تميز الأهم


----------



## aalyhabib (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحه ياساكي مش ممكن يقفلوا السكه معاك.​ 
ولو ناسي مش  هافكرك !!  :smile01  :smile01

*********
و بلاش  أستني تكمله  الموضوع  بقيه  عمري

احسن  ماعرفش  أقراه 

:01FDAB~189:
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل بجد 
ومنتظر التكملة


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ وَأَوْلاَداً وَحُقُولاً مَعَ اضْطِهَادَاتٍ وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَالآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ.*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اسلوبك فظيع , فيه حاجة مختلفة يشد رغم بساطته 
اسلوبك هو السهل الممتنع , ده غير طبعا خفة دمك


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين *​

*قعدت علي الحال ده كتـــــــــــــــــير*
*كل فتره يجيلي تليفون *
*واروح اقابل حد يشتري قلبي *​ 

*وخلاص كنت هابيع !!!!*​ 


*وفي اخر لحظه اتراجع*​ 
*طبعا ممكن حد يقولي *​ 

*

*​ 
*عايز ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*عايز ابيعه لحد يستاهل*​ 

*طبعا الكلام اللي جاي ده كان ممكن يبقي في السكرته ومحدش فيكوا ياخد خبر*​ 

*بس انا اصلا عيل نيله اوي *
*لو خبيت حاجه تلاقيني قاعد بفروك *​ 
*جالي تليفون *​ 
*انا :الو*
*هي:مساء الخير حضرتك عايز تبيع قلب *
*انا:اه*
*هي:طيب انا ممكن اعمل معاك عرض*
*انا:عرض تاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عرض ايه انشاء الله؟؟؟؟*
*هي:انا القلب ده عايزه اشتريه .*
*انا: يافندم دا قلب مكسر وياما شاف قسوه ومرار وقله حيله.ومعتقدش انه هاينفع تاني .خلاص بقي لابيودي ولا يجيب ولا معاه ملحاقات ولا عربيات ولا تمليكات ...*
*هي:طب ما انا عارفا *
*انا:عارفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طب هاتشتريه ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هي :ياعم طب بيعهولي الاول !*
*انا:طب هاينفعك في ايه طيب ؟*
*هي : اصله شبه قلبي *​ 















*وبعت قلبي ياجدعان *
*بعت قلبي تمليك *
*بعتوه ومش هايرجعلي تاني *​ 
*واللي اشتريته طلعت جدعه وبنت بلد *
*قالتلي :انتا هاتمشي فاضي ؟؟؟؟*
*ومهنش عليها تمشيني من غير قلب *​ 


*ادتني قلبها *​ 
*وقالتلي :خد قلبي اهوه .*
*خلي بالك عليه *
*اوعي تفرط فيه *
*انا عمري ما اديته لحد *
*اوعي تسيبه يندم *
*خالي بالك ياكوكو دا ياما ناس حفيت عليه .*​ 

*وخت قلبها في ايدي *
*حضنته*
*وغصب عني دموعي نزلت مني *
*ومشيت وقعدت اسأل نفسي ....((يعني ايه))*​ 
*يعني ايه اقابل ناس وعنيا تيجي في عنيهم ومشوفهمش ويقولولي ياعم انتا مابتردش السلام ليه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه اقف ادام المريا احلق دقني واتعور ومش عارف اتعورت ليه ؟*​ 
*يعني ايه احط ايدي في جيوبي وامشي مسطول والعربيه هاتخبطني وصاحبها يقولي ...ماتفتح يابيه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه عميل يديني جهاز اصلحه وبعد ما اخده اسأل نفسي ...هو انا كنت بصلحه ازاي ؟...ياربي انا كنت بعمل ايه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه اروح اقعد مع ابويا في الصالون وابص علي رجلي الاقيني لابس شراب مش نفس اللون ...ليه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه ليل ونهار اصلي ليها هيا وانسي هو انا كنت بطلب لنفسي ايه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه لما اكون حمـــــــــار اكل واعيش كل يوم علي سندوتش بـ 5 جنيه؟*​ 
*يعني ايه تدي قلبها لواحد زيي؟*
*يعني ايه؟*​ 


*بقيت بخاف منها........وبخاف عليها *
*بقيت اسألها واقولها كلتي ؟ تقولي اه ..اقول في عقلي مطرح مايسري يمري ياامي .*
*ولما اسألها عامله ايه وتقولي انا مدغدغه النهارده . اقول في عقلي يارب انا اللي اتعب واتدغدغ *
*وهيا لاء *​ 
*بحس انها امي لما تقولي :النهارده تروح بدري وتاكل كويس وصلي ونام .*​ 
*بحس انها بنتي لما تقولي :شوف انا عملت ايه *​ 
*بحس انها اختي لما تحكيلي يومها كان عامل ازاي*​ 
*بحس انها اخويا لما تقولي :تعالي نرغي .*​ 

*هو انا ايه اللي جرالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو انا حصلي ايه ؟؟؟*​ 



​​​​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وبعدين *​
> 
> *قعدت علي الحال ده كتـــــــــــــــــير*
> *كل فتره يجيلي تليفون *
> ...


*الله بجد
استمتععععععععععععععت اووووووي وانا بقرا كل حرررف كتبته ياكوكو
بجد انا عايزة اقولك يابختك بالقلب اللي اخدته في حضنك وياريت تحافظ عليه
ويابخت  القلب اللي اشتري قلبك 
بتمني يحافظ عليه

احلي حاجة في الدنيااااااااااا
القلوب النضيفه الصافيه الطاهره
اللي بجد بقت نادرة الوجووووود

ربنا يفرح قلبك وقلب اللي اشتري قلبك يارب:new8:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 سبتمبر 2013)

كده تمام يا ساكي يا جميل 
قلمك وافكارك مميزه جدا
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك 
وينمي موهبتك اكثر واكثر لتمجيد اسمه المبارك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة هايل 
اية دة يا عم 
انا بحبك يا كوازاكي فعلا 
انت قلبك كبير بجد وتفكيرك رائع 
كلامك مؤثر وكوميدي 
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك
​


----------



## soso a (11 سبتمبر 2013)

روعه بجد 

الاسلوب والمعنى 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفتش اديلك تقييم تانى 
بس بجد فى منتهى الجمال واسلوبك شيق جدا وممتع بجد مش مجاملة 
ومبروك عليك القلب الجميل ده ومبروك عليها هى كمان لان واضح انك قلبك طيب وجميل وتستاهل كل خير 
افرح انت زعلان ليه ؟


----------

